# Tony Holmes



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 1, 2006)

I know it's not likely, but from what I hear, he has a good reputation in some circles.  Has anyone heard of Tony Holmes?  He's a Chen style Tai Chi instructor in the midwest.  

Thanks,

JeffJ


----------

